# '14 F350 diesel questions



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

bought a 2014 F350 pick up last year with the 6.7 in it and put a 9 ft boss straight blade on it. maybe its just another shotty ford diesel but the thing always sounds and runs like its laboring, even when not plowing. ive driven 7.3's and 6.0 and they werent even this bad. never mind the fact that the dealer says i should be able to get 10k miles on a tank of def, 900 miles later filling it up.... dealer says its normal to chug def while plowing and idling. i dont know after our last 6.0 its probly going to be the last ford i ever buy. i have three trucks that need replacing this year and thing of going Ram 3500 diesels.

is anyone else noticing their 6.7 seems to be working very hard with little output?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

All the new diesels suck. I'd go gas. I never hear of anybody complain about their gas trucks.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

my grandfather always told me, diesel last longer, less maintenance, more "heavy duty" so thats always what i thought. he has been buying ford diesel for 61 years for his fleet. how ever i drove a ram 3500 and a 5500 dump last year, and those things sure know how to put the power down. my 05 jeep cheroke gets 13 MPG with a v8 i cant imagine the MPG of a v10 or a 6.4 hemi especially plowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

On my 4th 6.7, best motor of all the ford diesels altogether. Lose the dpf and you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

better than the 7.3? dpf?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

oo the filter. every couple hours whiole plowing it flashes the "cleaning exhaust filter" message or something along those lines. whats the benefit of removing the filter?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Broncslefty7;1816656 said:


> oo the filter. every couple hours whiole plowing it flashes the "cleaning exhaust filter" message or something along those lines. whats the benefit of removing the filter?


That message no longer appears. More power and longer life since it doesn't have to regenerate.

And yes better than the 7.3. 7.3 is a dinosaur


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

its funny only diesel i ever drove was a 7.3, then one day i drove a 6.7 and thought it was gas it was so quiet lol.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

No I feel mine has way more power than my 6.0 powerstoke. It pulls whatever I want and seems to struggle and downshift less than my older 6.0. I have about 12000 miles on the truck and have filled the def twice.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ditch the DEF and exhaust system replacing it with a straight pipe. then you will have a rocket ship.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

So what do you have to do if you ditch the def to get an inspection sticker?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

cat320;1817504 said:


> So what do you have to do if you ditch the def to get an inspection sticker?


In NH its safety only...so that means they look away...if you know someone lol.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

On a 13-and up the only way your going to "ditch" anything is to go with "EFI live".
The days of delete tuners are gone.
It will be a $1500 investment in a EFI programing and you can kiss the power-train warranty good bye.

get a gasser,
I as many on here will tell you they run out of traction long before they run out of power.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1817508 said:


> On a 13-and up the only way your going to "ditch" anything is to go with "EFI live".
> The days of delete tuners are gone.
> It will be a $1500 investment in a EFI programing and you can kiss the power-train warranty good bye.
> 
> ...


Not true. My 13 and 14 tuned.

I think EFI live is for GM's, I could be wrong but never heard of that being used on a Ford.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ok I know almost diddly about the furd.
but you can no longer get a deletable tuner(by law) unless you buy a used one from a private party..

the EPA will fine them into bankruptcy, regardless of brand. Just ask H&S....

no deletable tuners are on the market that will allow a 13and up cummins to be deleted.

efi live is available for the cummins 6.7, 13 and up.


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

I do a lot more city driving than highway. The def usually lasts about 1 gal/1,000 miles running empty on my 11 f350. We will see what happens when I hang a stainless mvp3 on it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1817514 said:


> ok I know almost diddly about the furd.
> but you can no longer get a deletable tuner(by law) unless you buy a used one from a private party..
> 
> the EPA will fine them into bankruptcy, regardless of brand. Just ask H&S....
> ...


You can still get them. You just have to know where to look

Efi is for Chevy. Cummins just got supported recently. No support for ford yet


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Whiffyspark;1817517 said:


> You can still get them. You just have to know where to look
> 
> Efi is for Chevy. Cummins just got supported recently. No support for ford yet


you can get a used one from a private party, if a dealer is selling it, thay can be in deep dodo

"the EPA recently enforced its position against the sales of DPF kits with a recent suit against one aftarmarket programmer manufacturer. Edge Products, out of Ogden, Utah, sold more than 9,000 units from 2009 to 2011. The company now must pay a 500,000 fine and buy back the devices from their customers. The company must also spend more than $150K in implemtation of an emissions mitigation project to offset the particulate matter emissions the EPA claims the sales of these devices caused.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Like I said. You have to know where to look.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

and kiss the warranty good by....
I can see taking the chance with a cummins buy you have to be crazy to do it with a furd.

November 13, 2012
Due to our dialogue with governmental agencies within the United States, H&S Performance, LLC has decided to voluntarily suspend production of all tuning devices and EGR/DPF modification kits, effective immediately. Many H&S products and accessories not affected by this situation are still available, and will continue to be available through our dealer network and our website.
We are now working diligently to remedy this situation, and look to again offer tuning products to our customers at the earliest date possible. Rest assured that we are doing everything within our power to move forward and resume product sales, and thank each of our loyal customers for their patience and support during this time.
We at H&S are committed to providing our customers with the highest quality, most innovative products available. H&S products are unrivaled in quality, ingenuity, and technology, and are backed up by the best customer service in the industry. All future H&S products offered will be built upon these same principals, and will be manufactured to satisfy the needs of our auto enthusiast customers. Information concerning the continuation of production of our products will be made available to the public as soon as possible.
Although shipping has been suspended, H&S is committed to providing our existing customers with the highest level of service possible, and will continue to do so without interruption. Please do not hesitate to contact us at any time should you require assistance with any H&S product, we are here to help.
Thank you for your continued support of H&S Performance, LLC, the World Leader in Diesel Performance.
Sincerely,
H&S Performance, LLC
4160 S. River Road
St. George, UT 84790 



I wouldn't use a tuner as they are mostly crap.
but EFI is interesting, 
and yes, my DPF was stolen.
so don't take me as a naysayer.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Custom tunes for your specific truck isn't much different than efi. Yes you can ween more power out of efi, but you pay for it as well. Efi really shines when you can afford to sit on a dyno all day and tinker lol

A good custom tuner is worth their weight in gold. Most people just aren't going to have the need for efi


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ps the mfg's are also writing their code so the old tuners will no longer work on the new trucks.

just a fyi before you think you can get a tuner for a 10 or a 11 that will work on your 14and up.
maybe they will work on a fued but not on a cummins.

have fun, 
do some research.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1817530 said:


> ps the mfg's are also writing their code so the old tuners will no longer work on the new trucks.
> 
> just a fyi before you think you can get a tuner for a 10 or a 11 that will work on your 14and up.
> maybe they will work on a fued but not on a cummins.
> ...


Wow...,maybe you should do some reseach of your own. I wouldn't walk into a thread I knew little about and start spewing incorrect facts. For one, MY(model year) 10 was a 6.4 and MY 11 was a 6.7. Two total different motors altogether. My spartan worked on both 6.4 and 6.7 when properly reflashed. It wouldn't work on my 13 or 14 cause of the SYNC. H&S does. Spartan will work on MY 13&14 without MY Touch and SYNC.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

cat320;1817504 said:


> So what do you have to do if you ditch the def to get an inspection sticker?


no idea. here in New Jersey diesels under 17,000 lbs are self inspecting


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

SnoFarmer;1817514 said:


> ok I know almost diddly about the furd.
> but you can no longer get a deletable tuner(by law) unless you buy a used one from a private party..
> 
> the EPA will fine them into bankruptcy, regardless of brand. Just ask H&S....
> ...


H&S makes the tuner for the ford 6.7 that eliminates CEL codes after emission and exhaust delete. 
and the 2014 F-350 has a full ford warranty, ford is the one that did the delete/tune on it.
the truck produces absolutely no smoke at all on full throttle, and passes all current emissions tests. 
it just does not have a DEF injector or muffler on it.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

SnoFarmer;1817514 said:


> ok I know almost diddly about the furd.
> but you can no longer get a deletable tuner(by law) unless you buy a used one from a private party..
> 
> the EPA will fine them into bankruptcy, regardless of brand. Just ask H&S....
> ...


we are not talking about cummings we are talking about fords.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you .



tjctransport;1817554 said:


> we are not talking about cummings we are talking about fords.


Maybe you noticed this post?
you know the one where I gave the OP my $0.02.


SnoFarmer;1817508 said:


> On a 13-and up the only way your going to "ditch" anything is to go with "EFI live".
> The days of delete tuners are gone.
> It will be a $1500 investment in a EFI programing and you can kiss the power-train warranty good bye.
> 
> ...


Then the discussion on tuners.
and regardless of the make the EPA.
(if you fallow along...)
Put a stop to delete tuners.

Then came along EFI live, that you can get for around 
$1500 that will let you tinker with all the perimeters etc that are there to play with,
you can program yourself or buy a efi program.

this will allow for you to run deleted.

Sorry if mentioning a superior engine like a Cummins in. a furd thread.

butt :waving:
Furd puts a cummins in it's trucks 450 a 550 etc etc
so don't be bad mouthing a cummins.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1817520 said:


> you can get a used one from a private party, if a dealer is selling it, thay can be in deep dodo
> 
> "the EPA recently enforced its position against the sales of DPF kits with a recent suit against one aftarmarket programmer manufacturer. Edge Products, out of Ogden, Utah, sold more than 9,000 units from 2009 to 2011. The company now must pay a 500,000 fine and buy back the devices from their customers. The company must also spend more than $150K in implemtation of an emissions mitigation project to offset the particulate matter emissions the EPA claims the sales of these devices caused.


They are very very easy to get - not private sale.

EPA doesn't extended worldwide now does it?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I guess illegal is illegal.
In for a penny in for a pound.

I have nether I used sims.
If I was going to get one, i would go EfI.

I don't need to add HP or to change timing.
Just want a few more mpg and to not be, a slave to the DPF.



Whiffyspark;1817561 said:


> They are very very easy to get - not private sale.
> 
> EPA doesn't extended worldwide now does it?


Ps anyone complicating efi or a tuner, 
The answer to can the dealer tell if you installed one and void or restrict your warranty.
Yes they can.
and yes they will.

They all leave a foot print.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Once again posting wrong information. If the tuner cannot be proved to be the cause of your problem they can't void anything. 

If I put oversized tires on my truck but my ac compressor ****s the bed at 500 miles. They're going to void my warranty?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

tjctransport;1817552 said:


> no idea. here in New Jersey diesels under 17,000 lbs are self inspecting


MA 10K lbs and above for commercial truck inspection gas or diesel $131


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Broncslefty7;1816641 said:


> bought a 2014 F350 pick up last year with the 6.7 in it and put a 9 ft boss straight blade on it. maybe its just another shotty ford diesel but the thing always sounds and runs like its laboring, even when not plowing. ive driven 7.3's and 6.0 and they werent even this bad. never mind the fact that the dealer says i should be able to get 10k miles on a tank of def, 900 miles later filling it up.... dealer says its normal to chug def while plowing and idling. i dont know after our last 6.0 its probly going to be the last ford i ever buy. i have three trucks that need replacing this year and thing of going Ram 3500 diesels.
> 
> is anyone else noticing their 6.7 seems to be working very hard with little output?


Back to your original post, I have a 2012 F350 with the 6.7 and my truck labors doing nothing. It plows like a tank and pulls my 35' fifth wheel like it's not even there. I'm not sure what your hearing or feeling, but these trucks are tanks. And, compared to my 2011 with the 6.2, the 6.7 blows it away. besides the sheer power to pull my camper, when you plow with the 6.2 you absolutely run out of power. When you step on the gas of the 6.7 the turbo spools and the truck will push through just about anything. I'm more worried about breaking the plow or blowing a rear end!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah dude. I highly doubt you're running out of power before losing traction. 

Nevermind the fact if you spool up on a wet/icy surface you're most likely going to spin at low speeds


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Once again you don't know what you are talking about.

the facts are the facts. ANYTIME you change the original operating parameters of the powertrain control system, you are voiding any powertrain warranties. They're not going to void your warranty on power windows,etc...
You cannot expect Ford to warranty anything that is ran outside of it's tested PCM controlled parameters, and I can assure you that EVERY tuner out there alters the shift parameters(firmness and timing), the fuel mixture parameters and the spark tables. Changes to ANY of these items can be proven to cause failures. Try to argue that your tuner knows better than the engineers that designed and built the vehicle in an arbitration or claims court and see how far you get. See how many of the aftermerket tuning companies will show up and stand beside you in that arbitration or claims court to back you up. That will tell you plenty. Simply put-if you want to ensure that the warranty on your vehicle is intact, DO NOT alter the operating parameters of the powertrain.
Many people mistakenly assume that the Magnuson-Moss Act will protect them in this situation, when in fact it will not. MMA simply protects you from manufacturers requiring you to use their OEM replacement parts and maintenance items to maintain warranty eligibility. It does NOTHING to protect you from modifications that result in an altered operating state, and the manufacturer has every right to deny any warranty claims on powertrain components due to such modifications.
Flashing a vehicle back to "stock" and then taking it in for warranty repairs is outright fradulent activity, and the manufacturers are taking a hard-nosed stance on this. If you think that you can hide it-you are sadly mistaken. While it isn't common for a gasoline engine vehicle to have it's powertrain warranty voided for using a tuner, it has and does happen.



Whiffyspark;1817572 said:


> Once again posting wrong information. If the tuner cannot be proved to be the cause of your problem they can't void anything.
> 
> If I put oversized tires on my truck but my ac compressor ****s the bed at 500 miles. They're going to void my warranty?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

This is straight out of fords owners guide 

Vehicle Modification Data Recording
Some aftermarket products may cause severe engine and/or transmission damage; refer to the What is not covered section in The new vehicle limited warranty for your vehicle chapter of your vehicle’s Warranty
Guide for more information. Some vehicles are equipped with Powertrain Control Systems that can detect and store information about vehicle modifications that, for example, increase horsepower and torque output; this information cannot be erased and will stay in the system’s memory even if the modification is removed. When a dealer or repair
facility works on your vehicle, it may be necessary for them to access the information in the Powertrain Control System. This information will likely identify if any unauthorized modifications have been made to the system, which may be used to determine if the warranty has been violated and if repairs will be covered by warranty.

Ford can, and will void the powertrain warranty if the PCM has been tampered with and contributed to engine / trans failure. Again - void THE ENTIRE POWERTRAIN WARRANTY.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

SnoFarmer;1817559 said:


> T
> butt :waving:
> Furd puts a cummins in it's trucks 450 a 550 etc etc
> so don't be bad mouthing a cummins.


please do you homework spreading more false facts.
ford does not put cummings engine in the F-450 and F-550 trucks. ford puts a FORD 6.7 V8 diesel in the F-450 and F-550 trucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Here are some more false facts hahaahhaha.to bad the warranty info isn't false

I stand corrected, they d0 not put a CUMMINS in the 450. 550, .

They DO use the CUMMINS in the 650 & 750.
So don't be bad mouthing a cummins.

http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/f650-f750/

Like I said, if fords diesel were all that, ford would have no need for the cummins.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ford only puts the gold plated cummings turd engine in the 650 and 750's because people are convinced the cummings is gold plated. then when they take possession, they realize they are gold plated turds that will not get out of their own way with even a small load on them, and sell them as soon as possible.
then they replace it with a real engine.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1822218 said:


> Here are some more false facts hahaahhaha.to bad the warranty info isn't false
> 
> I stand corrected, they d0 not put a CUMMINS in the 450. 550, .
> 
> ...


They also USED to have them in 2-350's.....do research be answering it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1822218 said:


> Here are some more false facts hahaahhaha.to bad the warranty info isn't false
> 
> I stand corrected, they d0 not put a CUMMINS in the 450. 550, .
> 
> ...


You know they are dropping the cummins right? It was announced earlier this year


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

He knew before all of us.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

man, you guys can sure try to change the subject fast when confronted with the truth/fact.
One sec your all up in arms telling me a tuner will not void the warranty, now you all up in arms over cummins.:laughing::laughing:

That is a little kids trick, when you don't like what your hearing change the subject.

Will Fiat put their engine in a ram. I bet it will not come to be, much like then Benz owned ram they were going to put in a mercedes's engine i it.
and that didn't happen.

There is NOTHING in the R&D Center that has shown anything with a FIAT built diesel. Back in 07 they had a Benz powered Ram at the R&D center and then had 3 of them. Guess what? They didn't hold up to the CTD so they were canned. When we start seeing something at the R&D Center is when we can start these rumours, not from some guy on a internet fourm. & Yes, I do have a mole in R&D 

oh, the major resigned has the speculators and roumer-mill going strong.

As The newest rumor on the block(going around the Chrysler schools currently) is that within the next five years, there will be a new gen of trucks, and the Cummins won't be in em...but the Fiat 6.7 will .... .. .

Have fun with that .....
ps
then why did fiat sign a contract extension with cummins not to long ago.......

The fiat 6.7 still be a better power plant that furd uses in it's light duty trucks.:waving:


and I'm not including 1/2 ton trucks....


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Hard to argue with someone that repeats what a dealer tells him. 

Nobody said anything about cummins in dodge. FORD is dropping them.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

When you post something like you do so often,
(crap you made up then post is as what they said) it makes you look rather stupid.

Did I say it was a dealer, well did I smart guy?
nope, so your wrong yet again.

A dealer is not a mole in R&D.....but someone who actually works in the R&D dept.



Whiffyspark;1822466 said:


> Hard to argue with someone that repeats what a dealer tells him.
> 
> Nobody said anything about cummins in dodge. FORD is dropping them.


what you said was


Whiffyspark;1822374 said:


> You know they are dropping the cummins right? It was announced earlier this year


and right after we were discussing ram ford & cummins.

so yea you can split hairs and back peddle today and add the word ford to your posts today.

& everyone knows ford owns cummins.

ps, I thought we were talking about tuners,
but seeing as I was right your going to ignore that and try to steer the discussion in another direction and it almost worked.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1822476 said:


> When you post something like you do so often,
> (crap you made up then post is as what they said) it makes you look rather stupid.
> 
> Did I say it was a dealer, well did I smart guy?
> ...


No you're not right. You simply take **** out on content.

They HAVE to prove that whatever you did to your vechiles is the CAUSE to your issue. Wheels tires suspension etc it doesn't matter. They cannot void your warranty because you changed something.

Like I said before. A tuner is by going to void your warranty unless it was the cause of your issue

I know from experience.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1822494 said:


> No you're not right. You simply take **** out on content.
> 
> They HAVE to prove that whatever you did to your vechiles is the CAUSE to your issue. Wheels tires suspension etc it doesn't matter. They cannot void your warranty because you changed something.
> 
> ...


Also depends on the dealer


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 2013 F450 with the 6.7L in it. I am a commercial carrier. This truck is 1 year and 5 months old now. It has 240,000km on it already. It does not shut off in the winter when I am on the road. I pull a 44' triaxle gooseneck enclosed trailer rated to 21000lbs. I am legal to 16000kg (35200lbs). This truck has a god awful amount of power for pulling a trailer of this size, weight and capacity. This trailer is normally full so it is a full load or as close to it as can be. It sees minus 50C and massive wind chill in the Canadian prairies to +30C 5 days later in the Arizona sun. It has not missed a beat. I usually end up around the 2200km mark to a tank of DEF. I get 400 to 450km to a tank of diesel when loaded, 600km with an open trailer or boat and almost 800km with no load. I did compare a Dodge before I bought and brought along a loaded dump trailer with me (bobcat S160). It was truly embarrassing for the difference in loaded power from the Dodge to the Ford. End result was the Ford was ordered and have not looked back. For general use and plowing we also use Fords but I am quite sure the Dodge would work just fine. If you plan on really working that truck as I do, the Ford is a great truck.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

tjctransport;1817488 said:


> ditch the DEF and exhaust system replacing it with a straight pipe. then you will have a rocket ship.


True that, we had exhaust temp sensor issues on our 2011 already, took it off a month ago, mpg went up, and feels like its 600hp lol.

bought a 2014 early this year, didn't use it yet, has under 100 miles on it, will likely delete that too, don't care about the warranty, can't have these issues, def fill ups and want sound out of it. need to delete the egr too as it clogs up junk, well been like that since after the 7.3s!


----------



## Afsnowpushers (Oct 21, 2012)

To answer the first question, minus all the other bull! I have a 2011 and a 2012 crew cabs f350 w 6.7 they are tanks I usually have to put def in around 10k they both pull like champs 8 tons of hay at 75-85 mph getting 10mpg. Went on a road trip this summer got 20mpg. No tuners all stock. You might need to have your dealer scan it, might need an update, this should be warrantied. 

When I talked to my dealer about tuners and warranty they told me that as long as the tuner was used properly they would warranty the trucks. My guess would be that it was not in race mode. I think it depends on your dealer. Myself I am happy happy happy with both of my 6.7's. 

On my 2012 I run a 9.2 vxt with a 2 cubic yard spreader. Unbelievable machine for snow removal!! The 11 has 50k miles the 12 has 25k miles. I have an overall 10mpg on both of them. Except the one road trip this summer they are always pushing or pulling, great work horses.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

tjctransport;1822189 said:


> please do you homework spreading more false facts.
> ford does not put cummings engine in the F-450 and F-550 trucks. ford puts a FORD 6.7 V8 diesel in the F-450 and F-550 trucks.


Thank you , it was hurting brain to hear all the misinformation spewing out of Snowfarmers mouth . The Cummins is a old motor at the end of its run that has not worked well since they punched it out to 6.7 in an attempt to live off old reputation and keep up with the modern diesels sold by GM and Ford. There is nothing a Cummins can do better than a Powerstroke or Duramax including power , fuel milage longevety and driveability . And the best thing of all they dont come in a Ram.


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

That's what's nice about the older trucks. I have an 06' 6.0. Studded, new coolers, etc. truck has 108k on it. I will do a few more things to it next year and keep it indefinitely. There's just so much on these new motors now. Anyone I know with any brand of diesel will tell you the same thing. If you have the truck long enough, you're gonna go for 3-5 k for something. Plus to me, the new ones are too quiet. If I wanted a Prius I would have bought one. Can't even hear a Duramax. Trust me, not knocking anyone's truck or motor combos, just saying I think the older trucks are going to be in high demand.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ford does use the Cummins in its F650 and larger trucks. :waving:
http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/f650-f750/
Hahahhhaaaahahaaajah
and :laughing::laughing:
so sad, ford's diesels can't compete and isn't up to the task of doing some real work,
unlike Cummin's 6.7...

hahaha I can get the engine ford reserves for their real work trucks in a 2500 RAM

At least ford has their problem circled.
as for engine problems the fords in house diesel is plagued with problems.

The cummins 6.7 has a fraction of issues compaired to ford's.



jmac5058;1843054 said:


> Thank you , it was hurting brain to hear all the misinformation spewing out of Snowfarmers mouth . The Cummins is a old motor at the end of its run that has not worked well since they punched it out to 6.7 in an attempt to live off old reputation and keep up with the modern diesels sold by GM and Ford. There is nothing a Cummins can do better than a Powerstroke or Duramax including power , fuel milage longevety and driveability . And the best thing of all they dont come in a Ram.


 http://www.carproblemzoo.com/ford/f-550/diesel-engine-problems.php

PS and again, YES a tuner will void your power train warranty. As it should.
if not, a fraud is being committed on your side and or the dealers or both

How come you never hear about guys putting a ford's diesel into a Ram but you hear about ford guys replacing their engine with a cummins all the time?

Even a duramax is a better choice that the p-strok


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Broncslefty7;1816641 said:


> bought a 2014 F350 pick up last year with the 6.7 in it and put a 9 ft boss straight blade on it. maybe its just another shotty ford diesel but the thing always sounds and runs like its laboring, even when not plowing. ive driven 7.3's and 6.0 and they werent even this bad. never mind the fact that the dealer says i should be able to get 10k miles on a tank of def, 900 miles later filling it up.... dealer says its normal to chug def while plowing and idling. i dont know after our last 6.0 its probly going to be the last ford i ever buy. i have three trucks that need replacing this year and thing of going Ram 3500 diesels.
> 
> is anyone else noticing their 6.7 seems to be working very hard with little output?


that's all them restrictions on it .I deleted all mine . she'll run like a raped ape w/ sctuner,cai and turbos back exhaust . diesels were made to "breathe" .


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

SnoFarmer;1843278 said:


> Ford does use the Cummins in its F650 and larger trucks.


ahhh you do know that the Cummins ISB engine used in the F-650 and F-750 is a not the same engine dodge uses in their crappy pickups, rite?

but you will never admit to that, because you are a troll who 's only intention is to come into the ford section and badmouth fords.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

tjctransport;1843386 said:


> ahhh you do know that the Cummins ISB engine used in the F-650 and F-750 is a not the same engine dodge uses in their crappy pickups, rite?
> 
> but you will never admit to that, because you are a troll who 's only intention is to come into the ford section and badmouth fords.


lol , typical here on this site . some been here for years taunting and harassing members like the trolls they are .they thrive on it . especially the one w/ 4 digit posts . they feel it means experience . lmao:laughing:


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1843278 said:


> Ford does use the Cummins in its F650 and larger trucks. :waving:
> http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/f650-f750/
> Hahahhhaaaahahaaajah
> and :laughing::laughing:
> ...


 Please stop talking stupid Snow ,the reason nobody puts a Powerstroke in a Dodge is because its a Dodge . Has nothing to do with the motor , when the truck sucks new nobody keeps them long enough to need a new motor . Out of the 12 brand new diesel pickups I have bought the 94 Dodge 3500 Cummins was by far the biggest pos . But it did get the best milage.


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Why does every Dodge guy have a chip on their shoulder? It's the ugliest thing on the road and they rot to hell. Are the Cummins good motors? I suppose all 200 of them are great. I'm being sarcastic. It took Dodge 25 years to order 2 million. Ford has over 500,000 6.7's out already. Ford probably has closer. 
to 5 million motors in the same period. If Cummins is so great, why is every work truck you see a Ford? On Long Island if you see 100 work trucks, 80 are Fords. And why can't Dodge, oh wait, Ram build their own motor. Ram......so gay


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Everytime someone rags on a Ford truck, I notice the vehicle they drive usually has a value of about $4000. It's usually 1500 lbs lighter than stock because of the all the rust. I wonder if that's the case here? Hmmmmmm


----------

